# Veloce or Ultegra? What should I get?



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

Looking at two bikes. They are Bianchi 1885 model bike.

One is Ultegra with Aksium wheels. - $1500
The other is Veloce with Khamsin wheels. - $1400

The specs are in the attached picture.

Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT: The veloce specs got cut off:
Shifters: Campagnolo VELOCETM QS™ / ESCAPETM 10s Ergopower
crankset: veloce, 
chain: KMC DX10SC

... i think thats all that was cut out in the picture.


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

i bought one for the wife...but she likes campagnolo...so i didnt have much choice there...

if it wasnt her first bike i might have forked out for the centaur model..

anyway...ultegra is probably a slightly better group but i dont like those aksium wheels, the Campag wheels are a nudge heavier but 10 times more bombproof...

you probably need to ride come campy bikes and some shimano ones to compare...i'm a shimano man myself but you'll have to work it out for yourself...

but for a beginner i'd probably go with the stronger campag wheels...

here's her bike


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Campy is generally going to have hidden cables, a more definite shift feel, and smaller hoods (as snodog1 pointed out probably more appropriate for women's hands-definitely for my small hands and I am a man).

Conversely, Ultegra cables are visible, shift is so silky smooth that if in good adjustment a lot of the time you cannot feel it, and larger hoods.

Those are the major differences. Campy would probably be considered more appropriate for the Bianchi brand if that is a consideration.

BTW - beautiful bike!


----------



## snodog1 (May 24, 2004)

I'd say that the huge benefit to Campy - in terms of women specifically - is the smaller non-obnoxious-bulbous-looking hoods. I'd imagine that they would be much more comfortable in a woman's hand Vs. that of Shimano's Ultegra. 

As for more appropriate on the Bianchi...... No Doubt!!! While they must be out there hiding under a rock somewhere, I've personally never known anyone that has ridden on Campy, and then gone back to Shimano!!!

That was my first Italian setup (a Bianchi w/Veloce groupo), 12 years ago...... Just bought another Italian bike (Wilier), and stocked it with Chorus. FYI - my Veloce groupo got 12,000+ miles on it, all original parts, never changed a single thing (not that me not taking care of it was a good thing) !!! And to that the ol' Bianchi girl will be getting an overhaul this fall to be used as my commuter..... still keeping the Campy!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The big difference is in hood shape and how the shifting is done. On campy you up shift using a thumb lever; shimano uses a lever behind the brake lever that's pushed towards the center of the bike. The shimano method seems more natural to me, but it's an individual preference thing.

It's more difficult to find Campy-compatible wheels.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I like the way the Shimano shifts at the levers better and there are many alternative makers for some Shimano compatible stuff, largest choices are the wheels.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

If you're not going to be constantly upgrading the bicycle, you don't have to worry about compatibilities and such. You just buy the bike and ride what's on it....with perhaps a change or two for the saddle, stem & pedals.

I personally found the Campy Veloce to be marvelously smooth and foolproof. I had a Veloce equipped bike for two years or so, and I think I had to adjust the derailleurs only once.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Have you tried either mech?*

The shifters work differently. Some prefer Shimano, others Campy. You should try both and decide whether one suits you better. If you find you have no preference, pick the bike that feels better when you ride it -- or the color you like.


----------



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

JCavilia said:


> The shifters work differently. Some prefer Shimano, others Campy. You should try both and decide whether one suits you better. If you find you have no preference, pick the bike that feels better when you ride it -- or the color you like.


Thanks. Test rode a 59cm with Campy Chorus today. Did not like Campy too much, but 59 is the right size. I had already test ridden Shimano stuff.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

my choice would be Veloce.... (was Veloce) Love campy....If I were building up a new bike I'd probably go veloce again...(or chorus)

nothing wrong with ultegra, I just prefer Campy


----------

